# Spark Plugs/Octane



## Eaze (Jun 19, 2009)

I have been searching and searching and I am not sure of what I should do my car is being picked up in about 2-3 weeks and I am sure that the spark plugs vs the octane used in Japan is way different than the octane we have. We have about average of 89-92 octane I am sure Japan is way higher and I don't want any problems if anyone could recommend or help out?


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

i think it's about 100 RON in japan


----------



## Eaze (Jun 19, 2009)

Well with that being said it would be wise to change the plugs then am I right?


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

It would be wise to put new plugs in just before you re-map the car! You also should map on the road fuel you normally intend using. Although I believe Shell V-Pro in Germany is around 99 octane. 

Make sure you put iridiums in.

I'm also assuming this is a fairly stock car!

DaveG


----------

